# Belgrade: Airport City Belgrade



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Airport City Belgrade

Investor: Africa-Israel and Tidhar Construction
Object info: Business park with accompanying hotels, stores, etc.
Construction start: Spring 2005
Construction finish: Unknown

What is ACB?
Airport City Belgrade (ACB) is the first multi-use commercial facility in Serbia that merges the latest in building technology, together with a tenant focused approach. ACB is more than just a group of stand-alone office buildings. It will be the first Business Park providing its tenants a ”City within a City”. For those businesses that prefer their own space, ACB will offer Tailor Made buildings for a business that want to be a part of this exclusive community and needs the flexibility and details a custom built building can offer. Upon completion ACB will be in excess of 85,000 square meters of office, and tenant-friendly retail space. Your new office will be located in much more than a nice building, it will be a part of the largest business park development in the country, where top businesses work amongst each other.

Vision
The goal of ACB team is not to create a group of buildings housing offices but to redefine the way businesses work. At ACB “work has a new meaning” with state of the art facilities, a diverse range of business services/amenities servicing its tenant’s every need. Business housed in ACB will experience a new environment comprising of increased flexibility, convenient location and amenities, giving Work a New Meaning.

Location
Positioned in the heart of Southeast Europe and the best logistical location in all of Serbia ACB is the premier address for any serious business active in Belgrade. In the neighborhood of Mercedes Benz, DHL, Siemens and other world known companies ACB is located in New Belgrade the emerging Central Business District - with a platform that will satisfy all the needs of today’s modern business:

 Direct, easy and immediate access from the Euro-Motorway E-75. 
 ACB is less than 900 meters away from the fastest route to the rest of Europe.
 Public transportation Several lines of transportation will facilitate day-and-night travel for those who are not using private vehicles.
 A 10 minute drive to Belgrade International Airport from ACB allows you to come and go from your office with ease.
Competitive Advantages
Airport City Belgrade will provide peace-of-mind to everybody who works and visits. As soon as you enter you are surrounded by a fully landscaped city within a city. Here is some of the stuff that Airport City Belgrade will offer:

 Restaurants small enough to feel like home, yet so diverse in their menus that your palate never gets bored. 
 Cafes on the corner supplying your daily paper and morning coffee. Shops with everything you need – open at times when you need them. Services that make your life just a little bit easier. 
 Dry-cleaning, stationary/office supplies, post office, bank branches, etc… 
 Professional property and facilities management team that will make sure the lights are on, the streets are swept and that your office surroundings are a reflection of a business that pays attention to detail. 
 Security systems and personnel that work with you and your clients. Safety and peace-of-mind will mean much more at ACB. 
 Parking that is abundant and organized in an efficient manner saving both you and your clients’ valuable time.
ACB Team
Africa Israel Investments Ltd. is an international holding company and one of the largest and most dynamic investment groups in Israel. The company’s policies are based on investment planning, identifying opportunities, initiative and innovative management.

The company activities are mainly in the area of Land Development, Residential Neighborhoods, Revenue Producing Properties, Shopping Malls, Construction and Infrastructure, as well as in Hotel Management, Industry, Energy, Communication and Media, Fashion and Beachwear. With more than 20,000 employees and a turn over of more than 5 B $, Africa Israel is among the leading investments groups.

The business vision, which leads the Company, is realized through operational initiatives in new target countries, like Czech Republic, Serbia, Romania, U.S.A, Canada and Russia, alongside its continued activities in Israel, by setting up global business units and by identifying new investment channels in the local and world market.


----------



## Belgrade city (Nov 12, 2006)

Updated in April 2006: 


























Updated in July 2006:










Updated on September 26th, 2006:










Updated on December 28th, 2006:


----------



## spsofkutl (Apr 21, 2010)

Not International Airport "Nikola Tesla" ?


----------

